# New to the board



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi guys just been invited over to the board by Jimmy nice to be here....

some of you might know me from Bikers forum others might not so here are a few pics of my ugly mug....

the first one is of my last show which i won the other 2 are me 2 weeks out from the same show....


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Good to see you over here Paul!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Impressive 8 pack for abs, have not seen an 8pack in some time.

Looking really lean bro.

Welcome to the board bro, nice to have some more experiance here.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

wttb mate! nice and lean


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome!

You look awesome.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You look great, mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks for the props guys it is good to be here hopefully i can lend some of my experiance to others...


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

hmm.. do u like.... workout??

lol

Nice one! welcome


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not really i was born this big i just got taller....


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> not really i was born this big i just got taller....


lol but not much taller 

Welcome mate 

Now I'm off to kick Jimmy's **** for poaching my members :gun:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not much taller cheeky git...... 

Muscleweb is still my home page mate...


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

lol it's ok mate you are allowed to be on other sites I was only joking about that Jimmy ****.

I'm on a few myself


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

WoooooHoooo

Pscarb's here

for those who dont know Paul, he is a very experienced bb'er(check out the sticky at muscleweb '3 phase aproach')

Paul has done a few dozen shows in his time....in the super short class LOL

Take note of this mans posts, we can all learn from him, just because he is the height of a child, doesnt mean he cant kick us in the shinns real hard!!

BIKER

I knew him before you so there!!!!....Anyway, I poched him from Mick Hart so stick that in your pipe and smoke it out your rectum


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice to see you on here mate, rock hard physique!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Biker said:


> lol it's ok mate you are allowed to be on other sites I was only joking about that Jimmy ****.
> 
> I'm on a few myself


I think 9 is more than a few.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

for the last time i am not short i am Verticly Challenged !!!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

welcome pscarb read ur posts on bikers forum very clever guy!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> for the last time i am not short i am Verticly Challenged !!!!!


I heard you were once 6 feet tall but got hit by a lift!!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

rob, I heard you got tango'ed


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> I knew him before you so there!!!!....Anyway, I poched him from Mick Hart so stick that in your pipe and smoke it out your rectum


I didn't know you knew him mate, I first discovered him at Mick's forum a couple of years ago, so I sneaked off and created my own forum, but Moe or someone of those sods went and told him about it  :bounce:

for anyone that doesn't know Pscarb he's a top bloke with good knowledge of all things bodybuilding.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

winger said:


> I think 9 is more than a few.


lol yes I know 

But I have cut back mate, I really only spend time on muscleweb and UK-M these days I call on the other sites and make the odd post but I don't even check them every week.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> rob, I heard you got tango'ed


nah he was always a ginger ****!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys many thanks for the welcome..as for my knowledge i think both Jimmy and Biker are not doing themselves justice...

Now stop with the Short jokes!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> Now stop with the Short jokes!!!


It might not be thick, but it sure is short.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb, thanks for joining, I am looking fwd to seeing some good posts from you.

P.S. Im short too in both departments. :boohoo:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Pscarb, thanks for joining, I am looking fwd to seeing some good posts from you.
> 
> P.S. Im short too in both departments. :boohoo:


LOL

Wait a minute, why am I laughing, we are twins.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Mate, a true inspiration. You are huge, and in my opinion, being short just makes you look bigger


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well in proportion.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

impressive 

welcome mate


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Welcome! I look forward to reading your posts Paul.

Regards

SD


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

looking very good indeed, I would love to see your training routine and diet...

Welcome to here.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you can find my training routine here http://www.muscleweb.org/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1964

my diet at the moment is pretty standard stuff it will change in a cpl of weeks as i start my comp diet...

this is what i will eat today..

Meal 1:

6 Weetabix

1 banana

SAN Infusion drink

Meal 2:

2 Scoops Pro-Peptide

1 apple

Meal 3:

225g Chicken

200G low fat tortellini pasta

Meal 4:

2 Scoops Pro-Peptide

50g Oats

Handfull of Grapes

Meal 5ost workout

Tin of Rice pudding

2 Scoops Pro-Peptide

Meal 6:

200g Salmon

Veg

Meal 7:

Protein drink if hungry

like i said pretty standard stuff....


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Any chance of posting an example of a day from your pre-comp diet?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

robdog said:


> Any chance of posting an example of a day from your pre-comp diet.......
> 
> ........and pictures of you naked?


Jesus rob!!! Make it obvious or what?!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> Jesus rob!!! Make it obvious or what?!


lmao that's so funny.

Thanks for posting the daily diet man.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> Jesus rob!!! Make it obvious or what?!


Southern w8nker!!! :axe:

I hope u go realy small and skinny!! Hold on smaller and skinnier than you are now should i say!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

small and fat rob....get it right!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rob yes i will post my Pre-comp diet once i have decided the way to go this will be determined by my condition the week before my diet starts.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dont take this wrong, but I only see two meals with a food protein, is there a reason for this?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why would i take that the wrong way mate....

this is only my diet for today to give you an example tomorrow 4 of the meals might be solid food but it is down to what works for me really mate .

when i diet for a show 3 out of the 6 meals are liquid this is what i have found works for me though.....


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

can i ask how many times you work your abs as i cant find anything on your routine link you gave, and where do you stand on carbs for shows, low or high? esstimate amount daily?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i only train abs in the last 8 weeks of a comp diet never in the off season..

i cycle my carbs for the first 4 weeks of a diet normally like this

Day 1:200g

Day 2:150g

Day 3:50g

Day 4:250g

and then i repeat ...

after these 4 weeks i deplete carbs for 6 days then refeed for 1 as the weeks go by my body depletes quicker so by the end i will deplete in 2-3 days..

but to be honest things can change on a daily basis i use the mirror alot to determine my carb needs.....


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> you can find my training routine here http://www.muscleweb.org/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1964
> 
> my diet at the moment is pretty standard stuff it will change in a cpl of weeks as i start my comp diet...
> 
> ...


There you go, rice pudding, I told everyone thats good sh1t, but quite a few on here laughed it off, thinking I was some kind of idiot...ok, maybe thats slightly true, but thanks for posting that. Great build there btw


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey Monkeyb0llox its not slightly true its definately true. Freak!!!


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Shut it you ginger pikey


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> why would i take that the wrong way mate....


Anabolics.............Just kidding....lol 



Pscarb said:


> i only train abs in the last 8 weeks of a comp diet never in the off season..
> 
> i cycle my carbs for the first 4 weeks of a diet normally like this
> 
> ...


Nice info here. I am very impressed. Do you cycle protein too?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate i keep my protein high(1.5g-1.75g per lb) apart from the refeed day when i drop it to .75g per lb....

i have attached 2 picture's below to show you what can be acheived over time with AAS+Diet+Hardcore Training ....

the 1st Pic was taken in my first 6months of training back in 1989....

the 2nd was taken 2 weeks out from my last show....


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

How long was you training mate before you started using gear?

There is some massive improvement there mate!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

a bit of a weird one really mate i started taking gear pretty much straight away(peer pressure from someone i looked up to...) however i was getting like 1 jab a month of Sus...

it must of been 3 yrs before i had a properly constructed cycle..

i was in the armed forces and in 1994 they totally banned AAS so from 1994 to 1998 when i came out i had no gear what so ever...

you could say i really started gaining the size from 98 onwards.....

one of the reasons why i really didnt gain in my early yrs was either bad advice or no advice this is why i am so active on the UK boards and why i am always happy to help others......


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> no mate i keep my protein high(1.5g-1.75g per lb) apart from the refeed day when i drop it to .75g per lb....


Ok, that makes sense.

In the first pic, you do look like you have a whole lot of potential.

Looking real good in the second pic, but I already said that. If I say it anymore you might think I am gay.........lol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

with all the **** i have been through over the yrs mate getting good props is definatly a good thing for me mate......


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> no mate i keep my protein high(1.5g-1.75g per lb) apart from the refeed day when i drop it to .75g per lb....
> 
> i have attached 2 picture's below to show you what can be acheived over time with AAS+Diet+Hardcore Training ....
> 
> ...


Surely the first picture was taken in 91...like it says?  or was the camera set 2 years ahead?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

You should be real proud of your achievements mate!!

Also its good you like to help and dont need to be pushed into giving advice.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

monkeyboy said:


> Surely the first picture was taken in 91...like it says?  or was the camera set 2 years ahead?


6 months, 2.5 years, same thing......lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the camera is still set at 91 is was definatly 89 as it was taken on my first ship i better reset the date now though nitpicking git.....


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

winger said:


> If I say it anymore you might think I am gay.........lol.


You mean your not Winger?? Tank Abbott will be put out 

 SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> the camera is still set at 91 is was definatly 89 as it was taken on my first ship i better reset the date now though nitpicking git.....


You gotta watch em here m8, when you post a pic they perform all sorts of computer wizardry on it, Winger even enlarged mine so he could see if I was looking at porn on my monitor in the background! (for onceI wasn't!). I won't even go into the frijj milkshake.....

Were you Navy or Marines Pscarb? I was RN till 2002.

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

SportDr said:


> You gotta watch em here m8, when you post a pic they perform all sorts of computer wizardry on it, Winger even enlarged mine so he could see if I was looking at porn on my monitor in the background! (for onceI wasn't!). I won't even go into the frijj milkshake.....
> 
> Were you Navy or Marines Pscarb? I was RN till 2002.
> 
> SD


mmmmmmmm bringin back up hey doc..is that wise with ur womens shoes and strawberry milkshake  ...........u knew it was comin!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Doc i was in the RN mate for 10yrs mate got disability in 98(paralysed from the waste down in 96).....apart from that i had a blast in the mob....glad i am out though..


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> (paralysed from the waste down in 96).......


How did you do that? Car accident? Bad shot in the glute?......jk.

No really, how did you get paralysed?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Wingers been on the happy juice again can everyone tell or is just me?  that funny f****r.

Know what you mean Ps I am glad to be out, they sent me to the Marines in my last year and I had to do a conversion course (not All-arms) but similar. Hated every minute of it as it was pointless. I am at University now, considered going back for a while but I know that would be a bad idea now, I like my freedom too much 

My nemesis has already introduced himself I see, dont worry I can take him by myself, Dirty Barry Im a comin fer ya!!! :axe:

SD


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

winger said:


> How did you do that? Car accident? Bad shot in the glute?......jk.
> 
> No really, how did you get paralysed?


i was a member of a Tug-O-War team the other team all pulled mine did't apart from me really it wouldnt of been a problem normally but i later found out i have a semi fused l5 vertibrea plus a degenerative disease in my lower spine.

this all happened onboard my ship they flew me to Cuba then on to Miami i was in hospital for 9weeks then got flew home i was out of action work wise for 8months...(couldnt train legs for 3 yrs....)

i now have Spinal injections and sometime this yr i am going to do a course of radio therapy to slow don the disease......apart from that all is good.....

Doc i wouldnt go back in mate it full of little Fcuckers now mate...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Pscarb, I have 2 questions for you.

1st.

You cycle your carbs. (6) days off and (1) day on to replace glycogen stores.

**(Question)**Do you notice any anabolism while re-introducing the carbs?

Dan Duchane did this as well as others.

2nd.

Have you talked to your Dr. about the degenerative desease and AAS use?

Are those spinal injections Epidural, or Cortisone?

My friend had a hip replacement and he is not very old but the Dr. advised him against HGH and AAS. He said the Dr. said it would slow down the healing process.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

but surely hacks drugs like dianabol(which is given to people with oestoeporosis(major sp )) should help and encorage helth bones??? just a thought?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

For a guy with a bad back you sure cant tell by your pics. Massive legs and huge upper body. Like I said anymore and you guys will think I like short guys..........lol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hacks...

Yes mate i do notice some slight anabolism when i refeed but i dont refeed when i cycle the carbs really i just increase slightly it is when i deplete for 6 days totally that i then really refeed.....this is when i see the benefit..

i have told my Doc that i am using AAS in fact she gives me regular blood test's...my specialist also knows he doesnt think this will effect my progressas they cannot fix the degeneration(sp) only slow it down.....

my back is a weird one because i am in some sort of pain all the time but to be honest it is only when it is really bad i notice it...

i cannot lean back at all as the pain that this causes creates so much pain my brain tells my legs to give way so the pain releases(this is what the doc said...)

the injections are both mate the epidural every now and then to releave the pain (only had 3 of these) but i have had 7 of the cortisone/steroid injections i have 2-3 more then radio therapy they are trying to kill some nerves in my spine so at least i am pain free for a while....

Winger:

I hve not been able to do heavy squats or any bent over rows since the accident my back thickness has suffered somewhat but after placing partial deadlifts into my program last sept the thickness is coming along nicely...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> Winger:
> 
> I hve not been able to do heavy squats or any bent over rows since the accident my back thickness has suffered somewhat but after placing partial deadlifts into my program last sept the thickness is coming along nicely...


I'll say!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Pscarb. You might want to look into Electro Magnetic Stimulation.

I know a lady that has a bad back and they gave her this thing that shocks the back (up to 4 places at once) and she swears by it. It might cost you some but her insurance paid for it.

It makes the muscles constrict then relax and is adjustible to what ever intensity you want. It also has diffrent settings that make the muscles do diffrent things.

She swears by this for pain. I guess from what I have heard that it stops the signal to the brain for pain.

Cortisone from what I hear is ok but in the long run will break down the area of the injection possibly leaving that worse off in the long run.

If you are interested then I can get the name (EMS) from the physical therapist and you can buy it yourself. Might just be worth its weight in gold.

Does the epidural hurt?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Hey Pscarb. You might want to look into Electro Magnetic Stimulation.
> 
> I know a lady that has a bad back and they gave her this thing that shocks the back (up to 4 places at once) and she swears by it. It might cost you some but her insurance paid for it.
> 
> ...


This is called Trans Cutaneous Electrical Nerve Stimulation or TENS for short. They sell these at boots for about £80. No to be confused with a Bodi Tek EMS  . My housemates a student physio, they use these in hospitals and in the community so aren't just 'quackery'.

HTH

SD


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys but i have one and for me it really doesnt touch the pain really.

i am in pain most of the time but i dont really make a big thing of it really when it does get bad and i collapse a TENS machine wont do diddly..

The speceilist explained to me about the injections but to be honest i really forgot what the reasons where i will be seeing him soon so i will get te 411 on it.....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

SportDr said:


> This is called Trans Cutaneous Electrical Nerve Stimulation or TENS for short. They sell these at boots for about £80. No to be confused with a Bodi Tek EMS  . My housemates a student physio, they use these in hospitals and in the community so aren't just 'quackery'.
> 
> HTH
> 
> SD


Thanks for the correction mate!

Those sell for about $300.00 here.

Wow, protein and supps are cheaper here but medical stuff is way more expensive.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Thanks for the correction mate!
> 
> Those sell for about $300.00 here.
> 
> Wow, protein and supps are cheaper here but medical stuff is way more expensive.


No probs Hacks,

At least you have a competant health service, even if you do have to pay for it. At least it looks competant on ER 

SD


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Just like to welcome you to the board m8,not been on much of late as been very busy!

i see you are already getting long threads ;-)

Pscarb has got great insight in to modern BB & was the man who got me ready for my 3 shows last year ,which got me 2 nice trophys had to get that bit in lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

wow, pscarb your pretty useful. Cant wait to see some of your posts!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as some of you know i am competing in April these pics attached are taken 2 weeks into the diet i have 10 weeks and a fair amonut of work to do....


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Looking really big there fella!

Keep up the good work and the excellent posts Paul and keep us informed of your progress bro!

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Look as wide as a house mate!!...... and as tall as an ant


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> ... and as tall as an ant...


ha it wasn't me!!!!

paul you know me I never give out good comments on pics, but your changes are good this time around. Hopefully this spring/summer when we are over we can meet in person and chat.

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that would be great mate just let me know when you are around....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as many of you know my show is in 8 weeks time i have been dieting for 4 weeks now so i thought i would post up some progress pics....

all comments are welcome


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking awesome mate! Good luck in your comp, I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

looking good mate - keep us up to date - how long you been training?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Training now for 16yrs mate although when i was in the navy i didnt train with the same intensity as i do now


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

You look good Paul, i know its still a bit away but good luck, man get some more pics in for us in a few more weeks if your up to it.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

definetly, looking great.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

looking great!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea you do look good. Can you tell us what you are doing in preperation? Dont forget knowledge shared.  Diet wise!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my diet is basic really i rotate my carbs day by day never going above 120g (apart from on my refeed day) but on some days i go as low as 15g these are Carbs in things like protein drinks...

i raise my good fats as i feel the need...i have dropped condition wise a fair amount in the last week...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

quick update for you all i am now 6 weeks out from my show in april..


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Bloody hell m8, get me looking like that, or even half that


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well mate my good looks are genetic....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as promised here are a cpl of recent pics i am 5 weeks out...


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

getting much better, im looking forward to seeing how you do.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah, keep posting pics mate!


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

man you look good!!!!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn Pscarb, you look ready now! Looking awsome mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

here is a few pics of me at 3.5 weeks out..


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

big improvement in waisteline and lower back paul

you should dry out well even now!!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking real good mate.

Compared to what you normally weigh at this time of your prep how much heavier are you now approx? Cant wait to see how much heavier you are on stage.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

look wicked paul...best of luck


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

man i hope you do well, where is your first show.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

What percent bf are you right now?

Paul you look awsome.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers for the props guys..

John my first show is in Exeter on the 24th of April then the Fitness expo on the 15th of May in london......

Robdog i really don't know the answer to that mate i will only know when i wake up on the morning of the 24th last year i was 182lbs on the morning of the show i am currently 197lbs in these pictures though.

Harold my coach reckons i will be approx 188lbs onstage but i am going to see him on monday in person so he will have a better idea.

Winger i really don't know my BF level as i never take it to be honest mate i don't care as long as i looked ripped to shreds on the day.....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> Winger i really don't know my BF level as i never take it to be honest mate i don't care as long as i looked ripped to shreds on the day.....


Got ya. Those arent that accurate anyway unless you dunk.

Can I ask how many calories you are taking in and what your taking? General, I dont need anything elaborate. Thanks and cheers mate, you look like you are right on track.


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

very impressive..awesome density!

your legs were starting to come out...how are you doing now?

do you normally start dieting 12 weeks out and are your carbs always so low....the reason i ask is that you seem to maintain your fullness helluva well for that amount of carbs? what is your off season and competition weight mate?

i am competing in july and am still eating like a horse(sorry mate), but could use your help as my dieting begins...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Winger:

I have approx between 1800-2000Cals per day depending on what carb day it is my food content is

Chicken, Salmon, Prawns, Tuna, Whey, Oats, Sweet Spud, Veg(mushrooms/Asparagus), EFA Lean...

Buster:

i always start dieting 12 weeks out from a show although this time i did start cardio 14 weeks out which has made a big diffrence.

my weight off-season is approx 218lbs and my comp weight is approx between 182-189lbs so i tend to lose 30lbs ish....

i tend to be able to function ok on low carbs when i diet although i don't think my wife would agree.. 

no problem helping you mate when you diet...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks Paul. I think that is smart that you stay lean in your off season. Looking awsome once again. You obviously know what you are doing and it shows. Keep them picks coming.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

2 weeks left to go i am down to 194lbs now and really start to feel the pinch...


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

its coming together now man, you look great, hard and getting much tighter, good stuff, id like to get down to see you do one of your shows, keep us posted.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Your back looks good ate as does the rest...

i bet u feel like a walkin zombie mate!!


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Sweet, great calves there! I want mine like that


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

barry yes mate i really do feel like a zombie at the moment luckily my coach(harold marillier IFBB pro) has upped my carbs on my low carb day and also told me to cut back on the cardio....

i must admit though when i was travelling around the uk on Mon-wed this week i did really come close to breaking my diet on tuesday night and if it was'nt for a phone call i got from Jimmy i reckon i would of...cheers mate..


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

how much would one cheat meal wreck ur chances Paul???

just curious? would it really notice?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not really mate but it is all down to the mind set really if i lose the show then i would always think it was because of that one unscheduled cheat i know it doesnt make sense but i suppose thats dieting ...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ahhh with ya.... fair play to u tho mate i know if i was driving somewhere past a KFC i'd have to pop in!lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

More pics.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Holy crap great pics.I would also like to know, would one cheat meal, this close really impact on your condition..?Well done for resisting temptation..


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

looking great - what weight are you looking at coming in at?

also, what was your cardio schedule like through your entire diet phase? i am 14 weeks out from my show and i would really appreciate your diet and cardio plan from this point to contest day mate? tell us your trade secrets.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

their are no trade sectests mate as such just hard work...

the main thing i changed this time is i carb cycled my diet in this fashion.

zero carb day >20g

Moderate day 60g

High day 150g

Moderate day 60g

High day 150g

Zero carb day >20g

Re-feed day (from 12 weeks to 4 weeks out from the show i ate approx 600g of carbs from all sources including crap)

on all of the days above apart from the refeed day my protein was set at 1.5g per lb and my fats where set at 50g on moderate and high days and 75g on low days these came from UDO's/Olive oil, Salmon, PB, Seeds and nut mixes...

the other thing i changed this time was my cardio i started my cardio 14 weeks out doing 30min in the am 5 days a week by the start of my diet i was at 45min 6 days a week in the am at the 8 week mark i was 45min in the am and 30-45min PWO 6 days a week this carried on until 2 weeks out where i then dropped the PWO cardio.

as for what weight i will be coming in at i don't know and to be honest don't care as long as i am shredded...but i will be looking to come in at approx 188lbs...

Tuna_Boi at this stage having a cheat meal probably will not make that much diffrence but if i got beat by a more ripped BB then i would always think that one meal was the reason why....it is a mental thing...


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

FANTASTIC PS, much appreciated - methinks i may give your strategy a try...we are obviously on the same sheet - i have just started my cardio 14 weeks out. what works best for you - my preference is stationary bike and incline treadmill with heart rate at 140.

i like your carb cycling - what is your carb preference? brown rice, potatoe, sweet potatoes...?

quick qustion here- how many grams does a tea spoon of PB have? i need to increase my fat intake according to your plan - any suggestions of easy consumption?

now onto your refeed day...which i like a whole lot...and sounds like a good version of a cheat day...give me details of your carbs incl all crap!

i assume pwo means post workout? holy fcuk - that is a helluva lot of cardio mate...but i can see it works. my only worry here is catabolism...but i guess there is only one way to burn off alll the fat!!

thanks again ps...and kick some ass in your shows. i look forward to the pics.

also, another favour - your last week diet plan...i am keen to see what you do when...that is decarbing as well as water intake and carbo loading....give us details you guru you!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BUSTER D said:


> FANTASTIC PS, much appreciated - methinks i may give your strategy a try...we are obviously on the same sheet - !!!





BUSTER D said:


> i have just started my cardio 14 weeks out. what works best for you - my preference is stationary bike and incline treadmill with heart rate at 140.!!!


my prefrence for cardio is Treadmill set at 12%incline at approx 2.5-3mph i don't bother with the heart rate thing...



BUSTER D said:


> i like your carb cycling - what is your carb preference? brown rice, potatoe, sweet potatoes...?!!!


my carb preference is Sweet spud and Basmati rice..



BUSTER D said:


> quick qustion here- how many grams does a tea spoon of PB have? i need to increase my fat intake according to your plan - any suggestions of easy consumption?!!!


1 Teaspoon is normally 5g and to be honest it is normally down to the PB you use mine is approx 3g. when choosing PB don't buy from the major supermarkets as they have other ingrediants in them other than Peanuts.

go to a health food shop and choose one that in the ingrediants all that is listed is Peanuts...when you open it you will find the liquid has seperated from the PB this is a good thing...

you could use Guacamoly(sp) Olive oil, hemp oil to increase your fat intake.



BUSTER D said:


> now onto your refeed day...which i like a whole lot...and sounds like a good version of a cheat day...give me details of your carbs incl all crap!!!!


a refeed day normally contains approx 400g of clean carbs then 200+ of whatever else you fancy depending how far out i am depends on how much choc and chinese type foods i have..



BUSTER D said:


> i assume pwo means post workout?!!!


Yes mate you are correct



BUSTER D said:


> holy fcuk - that is a helluva lot of cardio mate...but i can see it works. my only worry here is catabolism...but i guess there is only one way to burn off alll the fat!!!!!


as long as your Protein is high and you supplement with L-Glutimine you won't lose too much muscle but you have to go by the way you look to be honest not losing muscle was an excuse i used in the past not to do cardio.....lol



BUSTER D said:


> thanks again ps...and kick some ass in your shows. i look forward to the pics.!!!


i will do mate



BUSTER D said:


> also, another favour - your last week diet plan...i am keen to see what you do when...that is decarbing as well as water intake and carbo loading....give us details you guru you!!!


like i said earlier mate all my details for the last 10 days will be on my log at MuscleWeb you can find the thread here...

http://www.muscleweb.org/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=34450#post34450

good luck with your diet mate..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

10 days out pics details of my final week prep can be found on my thread on the muscleweb site...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Look good mate!!! Fukin good!!!!

BTW is that ur house those pics are in?? looks nice mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Shread machine. Damn you are getting cut! Looking most impressive. 10 days, oh man. How do you feel? Are you grumpy?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

grumpy mm that would be one word to describe at the moment i am sure my wife has a few more choice words... 

i am in a place where i have never been before and that is needing to ease up on cardio and maybe start to eat up a little as i run in to the show so not to lose muscle....

to be honest i am not happy with the pictures and i might get some more done tonight..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Like i said last night i was not happy with the pics so here are some better ones taken tonight..


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Mate just seen them over at MW and like i said there you look sh1t hot mate. Thick quality muscle mass with top condition. Its good your ahead of target mate. All you have to focus on now is very fine tuning.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

My favorite of the three.


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

That all makes sense ps, thanks for the feedback. Lookin awesome - vascularity and cuts esp in your quads...a true sign of condirion!Well done

I will work out my contest strategy using your tips. Already started cardio, 45mins 5 days a week and am cleaning up my diet as we speak. I am a little concerned about dropping my carbs so low&#8230;but will see how it goes and monitor the mirror.

Later mate and give them horns at the show - not long now&#8230;..the hard work is already done!

By the way, you must be getting good advice, Harold is South African if I am not mistaken, and used to train in my old gym in Pinetown. Ask him if he remembers Claude Parnell(powerlifter) who sends his regards&#8230;

He was a machine in his day!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Looking good love.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

5 days out from my show so here is one progress picture as you can see my condition is nearly there just a little water to drop..


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

naughty mate!!! roll on comp day!!!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

PS mate, just noticed, in your avatar you look taller, maybe next photo, the photographer should be kneeling. LOL.

Looking good, the weight loss could be cos youve taken that chain off! must have been a LB of gold there LOL.

Mate, was just saying the MW post should be an e-book, Id buy it if i was going to compete.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Paul, you are looking very good. I can see way more vains in the arms in just 5 days. How many calories are you taking in, in a day? Looking fcuking great.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

you look great, very hard, chest and delts look superb, excellent stuff, good luck.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

More pics Paul...........please! My wife gets off on them..............just kidding.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

don't think there will be anymore pics until the show on sunday now mate....

as for cals because i rotate my carbs i can go as low as 1500Cals per day but as high as 2200Cals but this is still low to some BB cals when dieting....but it works for me and thats what counts...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> ...but it works for me and thats what counts...


Yea, I can see that.


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

how did you do mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I got 1st in my Class and an nvite to the british finals plus i was a very close 2nd for the overall title....

here are a cpl of pics backstage although i should get some more this week....

not feeling to great at the moment as i went to the states on business on tuesday and ended up getting food poisening and being in bed for the whole time i was there now back at home after not eating for 24hrs and feeling weeak as a girl....


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

sorry to hear your not to well, just a quick q, youve qualified for the british, is that the show thats in southport? Its just that id like to go to see the finals, lol but dont want to end up at the wrong thing, oh 1 more thing , if it is, when in may is it, cheers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate it is the one in southport it is on may the 21st......hope to see you there mate..


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations on coming first in your class mate :lift:


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i,ll be there.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Great job Paul. Very impressive. You look so dark in the pics! Get well soon.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

excellent mate well done!

get well soon


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

amazing, i hate you


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

congratulations - your condition looked superb! wouls like to seea shot of the overall winner-must have been impressive.bet the photos dont actually do you justice,they never show your true form/striations and cuts.

sorry to hear about the food poisoning...or was it binging??? how is your weight now, or have you managed to maintain your diet?

what businessa re you involved in mate-you seem to travel as much as me-not easy planning meals and training with hectic travel schedules...i have been known to pull out a can of tuna at some of my meetings...lol!

contest prep going well....

i am 11 weeks out now, dropped to 102kgs from 108kgs and 9.3% bodyfat. cardio 40 mins per day, and small reduction in carbs during the day, but none from 3pm, high protein and medium fats. energy levels still good, and have just started my pre contest cycle - deca,cyp,winny and prop.

keep us posted with your progress for the finals mate and good luck!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BUSTER D said:


> congratulations - your condition looked superb! wouls like to seea shot of the overall winner-must have been impressive.bet the photos dont actually do you justice,they never show your true form/striations and cuts.


i should get one through in the next few days mate....



BUSTER D said:


> sorry to hear about the food poisoning...or was it binging???


definatly not binging mate i dont tend to do that especialy seeing as i have the finals soon...



BUSTER D said:


> how is your weight now, or have you managed to maintain your diet?


i was 186/7 onstage this morning i was 190lbs so just up 3lbs my condition isnt blurred at all although seeing as my appetite is coming back i am sure i will make up for lost time by monday morning when i start back on the diet.



BUSTER D said:


> what businessa re you involved in mate-you seem to travel as much as me-not easy planning meals and training with hectic travel schedules...i have been known to pull out a can of tuna at some of my meetings...lol!
> 
> contest prep going well....


I am a IT Consultant mate thankfully i am not micro managed so i tend to either eat before the meeting or make the meeting after i have eaten or end just before i am next to eat.



BUSTER D said:


> i am 11 weeks out now, dropped to 102kgs from 108kgs and 9.3% bodyfat. cardio 40 mins per day, and small reduction in carbs during the day, but none from 3pm, high protein and medium fats. energy levels still good,


Glad to hear it mate is that 40min all in one sessoin if it is then that sounds about right if not then i would up the sessions to 2x 30min then 2x 40min at approx 8 weeks out..



BUSTER D said:


> and have just started my pre contest cycle - deca,cyp,winny and prop.


not the products i would choose but you have to go with what best works for you..



BUSTER D said:


> keep us posted with your progress for the finals mate and good luck!


of course mate as always.....:lift:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Carnivore said:


> amazing, i hate you


I do too.............lol. :beer:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just got this one pic of me onstage...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

u look fukin good mate..great job on the tan also..not too much not too little

love the front delt and quad seperation


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

hard and cut mate, but still carry quality mass-would like to have seen you up there! very impressive...

did you use dream tan on the day - what number?

how is the prep for the finals going?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

buster yea i did use Dream tan i put 1 coat on the night before then 1 on 30min b4 going onstage...

here is a pic of me 1 week out from the finals...unfortunatly they are not great pics but you can see the detail and hardness..


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

im looking forward to next w/e.


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

mate, your condition was great- vascularity in your legs, very hard and awesome V taper! how did the finals go?

i am 10 weeks out and feel hungry all the time....remember the feeling?!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have the finals on sat mate so yes i do remember the feeling well as i am in my carb deplete....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

here are a few recent pics at 5 days out...


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

great man, very hard and lean, chest and shoulders look great as do legs.

Im looking forward to the weekend to shout at you, lol sorry i meant for you.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

make sure you come over and introduce yourself mate...


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking superb Paul. Im sure u will blow them away.

Good Luck for the weekend.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> make sure you come over and introduce yourself mate...


I also want a pic done, like something to aspire to.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

like i said before no problem mate i am always happy to help any one who has the focus to acheive...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> like i said before no problem mate i am always happy to help any one who has the focus to acheive...


I think I love you.


----------



## BUSTER D (Mar 23, 2005)

density as well as vascularity and striations - u seem to be only getting harder!

what is your thoughts on equipoise as a precontest drug?


----------



## Airburn (May 14, 2005)

OMG U look strong , Good luck with da Comp...


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

Awesome acheivement. Especially amazing since you have lower back issues. You quad shape reminds me of Dorians.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers mate being paralysed in 96 did put me back slightly.....

here are a few pics of the finals...


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

the 3rd pic is my fav, you look great , well done mate.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Excellent Paul, you look superb!!!!!! Pleased for you!!!


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> cheers mate being paralysed in 96 did put me back slightly.....
> 
> here are a few pics of the finals...


Yeah I hear that can really affect your training! 

You loon, I'm sorry to hear what happened, but boy oh boy, do you look great now! 

Predator


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

here are some new pics that where taken by Alex Mac of the BEEF at the finals


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Im looking forward to seeing you on stage again, and hopefully i,ll get to meet James aswell the next time.

lol any chance you can answer the q, i left on th GH thread, cheers.


----------

